# How much did you pay for your golden?



## Emz

Our samson was 1500. In our area i found the norm to be 1300-1500


----------



## Megora

Jacks was $900 (2008) and Bertie (2012) was $1200.


----------



## Vhuynh2

$1,400 here. I do think it depends on the area. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

1,300 in 2011 for my Lilly girl!


----------



## katea0608

Our soon to be puppy- (7 weeks until we get her!) is $1000. which is a really good price since they come with full AKC registration and are a very nice deep dark red coloring! We are getting from Windmill Farms Golden Retrievers in Utah


----------



## Ripley16

Ripley cost us 1200$ in 2011 with full CKC registration.1200 is the norm in the Vancouver area from what I found with my research if you wanted a well bred dog. Worth every penny!


----------



## Tesla's Family

Tesla cost us $1600 ( california ) . We got him this October ...love him to pieces


----------



## Dancer

Steve was $1000 in 2009, Fuzzy was $1200 in 2012 (then an additional $900 in vet bills 6 days later, so in a way he was a whopping $2100:-0!). At least he was a very cute puppy...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colie CVT

I'm the odd one out at this point. >> Myles was 350 when I bought him. Most goldens in my area tend to go for between 300-500, unless you are going with specific breeders. However, for my next one I know that I'm looking at spending more like 1200-1500 likely. I have my eye on a few kennels here in Idaho.


----------



## Guybrush

Australian Dollar prices of my two.

Guybrush - $1800 as a new pup
Kaylee - $800 as a slightly used 8 month old


----------



## MyAnniegirl

We did BYB with our first two, papers but no clearances and paid 550. Our new puppy we paid 1000, but came from a local breeder who had all clearances on both parents. Unfortunately I live in Amish puppy mill territory so puppies of any breed tend to go cheap.


----------



## CharlieBear80

I still have not brought my puppy home but I have not found any breeder I'd get a dog from that charges less than $1200. I've looked at a few that are $2000-$2200 (mid-Atlantic and northeast), so I'd say geographic location definitely plays a part!


----------



## Heartsdesire

I paid $800.00 for my first puppy. She was 4 months old. $650.00 for the current puppy. I got her at 8 weeks old. She is half red golden, half English crème. I live in New York. I've seen other ones advertised up to $2000.00


----------



## Bosn'sMom

$1800 in 2012. Seems to be the going rate in MA.


----------



## Eowyn

My latest was $1,700 (in 2011). Worth every single penny! I would do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs was $2000 in Southern California.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

My first golden Cody was $900.00 in 1999. Wyatt is priceless!


----------



## GoldenNewbee

Murphy was $1200, I live in Sterling, VA and we got our boy in Poolesville, MD. Definitely seems there are geographical pricing trends. Our breeder was a sudo BYB but there were clearances. We love our Murphy (who'll be a big 1 year old boy on Sunday!).


----------



## MrsKuhn

500$ for Tanner. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie's Mom

Here in Florida $1800 is the norm for a good breeder.


----------



## ilovesandwich

Sandwich was $800 (definitely cheaper end in WA), but there were papers only for her mom, and some relatives on the dad's side, but not the dad in particular. No clearances. In general, I've seen goldens for $1500+ in WA state.


----------



## Champ

Champ was $900, but that was back in 2002.


----------



## Alaska7133

Tiger 1999 $425 some clearances, mostly BYB breeding, from Alaska
Pennie 2000 $500 some clearances, mostly BYB breeding, but better than Tiger, from Alaska
Hunter 2006? rescue - endless vet bills - most expensive "free" dog, from Alaska
Reilly 2007 $1400 some clearances, from a BYB masquerading as a good breeder, from Portland, OR
Lucy 2012 $1200 excellent breeding, all clearances, from Alaska

You have to do background checks on the dogs being bred. Don't assume because someone is on their GR club board they are ok. It's up to you to make sure everything is legit.


----------



## lhowemt

This summer Pearl was $1000 in Vancouver BC. Very small hobby breeder. I had seen much higher prices and was surprised at her price when I finally asked.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ripley16

lhowemt said:


> This summer Pearl was $1000 in Vancouver BC. Very small hobby breeder. I had seen much higher prices and was surprised at her price when I finally asked.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm in the Vancouver area. Which breeder did you get your girl from?


----------



## lhowemt

Pepe Gardner said:


> I looked at you online gallery and those pups are just gorgeous.
> Are they for sale?


Dave Hilliard Golden Quest. It was his last litter after 40- odd years

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurie

$1200 for Lexx in 2012. I got him from a breeder in Alberta.

My other 2 boys are from BYBs....$300 and $400 back in 2009. 

They are all priceless!!


----------



## Dancer

Laurie said:


> $1200 for Lexx in 2012. I got him from a breeder in Alberta.
> 
> My other 2 boys are from BYBs....$300 and $400 back in 2009.
> 
> They are all priceless!!


There are a couple of breeders in AB that I've been curious about- may I ask where Lexx came from?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Janamarie63

Bumping up!


----------



## MarkD

I got Cinci for $650 from a small hobby type breeder in a small town in Ohio. About 30 minutes from me. Very nice farming family. Had papers on the mother, but not the father. Insisted I came out to check out their property, living conditions for the dogs and pups and I got to meet the father, but no papers. 

I would absolutely recommend them. Cinci has an amazing temperament, smart and beautiful. Smooth and painless. 

I am actually considering getting another from them this spring.


----------



## fostermom

All three of mine came from Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue. Their adoption fees ranged from $300 (Jasper back in 2005) and $350 (Castle 2 months ago).


----------



## DanaRuns

Huh. I thought $2000 for Gibbs was pretty reasonable. Turns out it's the most expensive price paid here so far.


----------



## Ripley16

The most expensive kennel that I inquired to in 2011 was 1800$ in B.C. When I went to visit, I was not as impressed with their operation than with Ripley's breeder. If I had liked them best, I would have paid the extra cost for one of their pups, but they had multiple litters at the same time and it looked to me to be more of a money making process for them, whereas Ripley's breeder evidently was breeding because she loved the dogs, and was clearly wanting to better the breed. She only had one breeding female, and did not sell her breeding stock after she was finished breeding them. They were ultimately her pets. I'm not saying that the other way is bad (it is definitely not), I just preferred the way that Ripley's breeder was running her operation, and we got along quite well. DanaRuns, where is your dog from?


----------



## DanaRuns

Ripley16 said:


> DanaRuns, where is your dog from?


Gibbs is from Ridgeview Golden Retrievers in Bakersfield, California. Unfortunately, she has stopped breeding for the foreseeable future.  He's the one I paid $2000 for.

Isabelle is from a rescue in Southern California.

Dave is also a rescue from the Irvine Animal Shelter in Southern California.


----------



## Jingers mom

Jinger (Golden) was a rescue, Noah (lab) was a rescue, and Riley (Golden)was $600 from a Breeder in Mississippi?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GDOG

DanaRuns said:


> Huh. I thought $2000 for Gibbs was pretty reasonable. Turns out it's the most expensive price paid here so far.


Don't worry Dana ... I paid 3GS for Georgia. That's Jersey! Saw the other prices......good thing I love the hell out of my pup


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I got Vinnie from a first time (BYB) breeder. Mom and Dad had papers. I paid $450.
He was only 6 weeks, not well socialized. 
I love him dearly but I would pay more from a reputable breeder next time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

We got Max from a local breeder for $350 in 2010. He is AKC registered.


----------



## DaisyMaesHuman

Local breeder here range from $650-$4k. We got Daisy for $750. Unregistered goldens go for $650 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janababy

We paid 850.00 for Buddy because he was over 3 months old when we got him.


----------



## Apesan

I answered the poll with $800, but that's not really a fair answer because it was 11 years ago!! Our next pup will cost us $1200.


----------



## Relfoully1012

I paid $1,500 for my pup. The breeder did actually say that she would go down but there was already a few people interested in my little Bradley. One breeder I called sold a whole litter of pups for $2,000 each.


----------



## Noah

$50 for my Noah


----------



## Rainheart

Beamer boy was $1500. Bailee, from a rescue, was $350.


----------



## JessCDoyle

$0. I gave $200 to the people who gave me a crate with her because I felt bad they already spent so much money. She needed a good home and wasn't going to ask for cash as long as we provided for her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MDD12

We were lucky enough to get Oliver for free but only because his previous owners daughter was allergic to him. I'm not sure of the exact dollar amount but I know they paid a pretty penny for him.


----------



## itried

Kiki was adopted from a family with no papers so probably byb. Even for a byb puppy she was cheap because she wasn't the fluff stage anymore she was beginning the whole awkward teenager phase so $250. Next time I'll be rescuing probably because this one has been so much trouble


----------



## sam'smama

We paid $450 for our Sam


----------



## AJLM

Wow! We bought our Goldie for $250. I knew that was cheap for a purebred Golden puppy so I didn't hesitate when I seen it.


----------



## Shellbug

Thor was free ?


----------



## Dancer

Dancer said:


> Steve was $1000 in 2009, Fuzzy was $1200 in 2012 (then an additional $900 in vet bills 6 days later, so in a way he was a whopping $2100:-0!). At least he was a very cute puppy...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Lol a few weeks after I posted this, Fuzzy sprained his leg jumping off the bed and carried on so much that he eventually convinced me it could be fractured. The vet was also convinced, to the point where he took some extra x-rays for free AND sent them to a colleague for a second opinion because based on Fuzzy's behaviour he simply couldn't believe there was no fracture. I think our total bill for Fuzzy's "faux-ken" (faux-broken) leg was about $600 between splints and X-rays and pain meds and having a radiologist also review the film....little bugger was totally fine three days later. So although it's not just his purchase price, Fuzzy has cost us about $2700 in ONE YEAR! And that's not including premium dog foods, toys to keep him from destroying things, ex-pen, training classes....etc etc etc! The cheapest thing about getting an animal is always the purchase price, lol!....sigh.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer

At this rate, Fuzzy may have to get a job!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Dancer said:


> Lol a few weeks after I posted this, Fuzzy sprained his leg jumping off the bed and carried on so much that he eventually convinced me it could be fractured. The vet was also convinced, to the point where he took some extra x-rays for free AND sent them to a colleague for a second opinion because based on Fuzzy's behaviour he simply couldn't believe there was no fracture. I think our total bill for Fuzzy's "faux-ken" (faux-broken) leg was about $600 between splints and X-rays and pain meds and having a radiologist also review the film....little bugger was totally fine three days later. So although it's not just his purchase price, Fuzzy has cost us about $2700 in ONE YEAR! And that's not including premium dog foods, toys to keep him from destroying things, ex-pen, training classes....etc etc etc! The cheapest thing about getting an animal is always the purchase price, lol!....sigh.....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can totally relate to this! Duke was $800 in 2012 and AKC registered. However, between medical and daycare, I spent $12K on him in 2013.


----------



## Cuddysmom

1000. Worth every dang penny


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer

jennretz said:


> I can totally relate to this! Duke was $800 in 2012 and AKC registered. However, between medical and daycare, I spent $12K on him in 2013.



OMG! 12k?? Ok, you win! Duke and Fuzzy can't EVER meet and swap secrets! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Dancer said:


> OMG! 12k?? Ok, you win! Duke and Fuzzy can't EVER meet and swap secrets! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know, right!? And I want to rescue another....what am I getting into???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

In one year our Samoyed, Snobear, had to go through bloat surgery and then our Golden Retriever, Smooch, had to have TPLO surgery. Without Care Credit at the vet, I don't know what we would have done! 
Both Smooch and Snobear went to the Rainbow Bridge in 2010, and now we have Tonka and Tucker.


----------



## Dancer

The purchase really is the cheap part...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Josie was $400, but she was on clearance.  She was the last in her litter and was 13 weeks old. Normally, she would have been $800.


----------



## KhanKrazy

Paid $400 for Beau. The breeder was knowledgeable, had the proper health clearances, and her mama Golden was friendly, hyper and healthy looking. He didn't come up with any AKC papers and she said this was her first, and last, time breeding. In the future, knowing what I know now, I'll be a lot more careful and selective about who I pick, but I don't regret my choice. Beau is healthy and happy for now and, fingers crossed, will be for many, many years to come.


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens

DanaRuns said:


> Gibbs was $2000 in Southern California.


 
Do you mind me asking which breeder in Southern California. Also, is that picture of dock dogs at prado park?


----------



## Eclipse

1500. My mom was really picky with the breeder for health reasons, and now I'm glad. I could tell the breeder loved her dogs, and had 25 years of experience to go along with her passion. Penny was well worth the expensive price tag.


----------



## cgriffin

I paid $1500 for Ben - worth every penny  I did fly to Pennsylvania to pick him up.


----------



## PuggledRetriever

I paid 675 for Maci, plus the three hour drive to PA


----------



## GoldenCreamElla

Our Ella costed us $950


----------



## Jim and Hank

Sandy (the first) 1988 $400 breeder northern Saskatchewan, Sandy (the second) 2002 in New Brunswick $400 (neither of these two had papers but that was not a big concern. Hank 2011 & Nikki & Millie 2013 - $0 - the last three were 8 years old when I got them. I have had a few other dogs over the years and some very good ones but the last three have been the best - particularly Hank! I will really miss him.


----------



## Pdljmpr

Addy was $950. Most of the other breeders I looked into where 1200-1500. Her dad is from one of those breeders.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Summit was $2000, the normal rate in my area and worth every penny :--heart:

Jet was $1750, from a different area. He's remarkably intelligent (that's not always a good thing in a pup!!!) :new (11):


----------



## Christen113

The range that I found during my search (I only contacted very good breeders with all clearances and with proven conformation and performance) in December was $1800-2250 (There may have been others but mainly in TX, MI, FL, MS, MO)


----------



## Cpc1972

Both of our pups came from what we call a byb. Not puppy mills and were well taken care of. Jake was 300 in 2005. Chloe was 850 in dec 2014.


----------



## ladyjay

Cpc1972 said:


> Both of our pups came from what we call a byb. Not puppy mills and were well taken care of. Jake was 300 in 2005. Chloe was 850 in dec 2014.


My dog Duchess also came from a byb also. She was 800 in 2015


----------



## The life of Piper

piper: $300


----------



## The life of Piper

Cpc1972 said:


> Both of our pups came from what we call a byb. Not puppy mills and were well taken care of. Jake was 300 in 2005. Chloe was 850 in dec 2014.


same. we got a discount for $50.


----------



## Trin57

Is 2500.00 way to much? Looking now.


----------



## Bentman2

*Bentley - $700*

I did not pay that much for Bentley ($700) and I probably would have paid $1000 to get a dog whose parents had clearances, but I wanted one without having to wait. At the time I knew nothing about clearances and would do it differently now. However, I have been very fortunate with Bentley. I have studied very hard about the breed and he has good structure and I love his massive size. While he has "juvies", his heart was normal and I should know about his hips and elbows soon. While I got him at a bargain price, I have spent more than that on him in obtaining his clearances, etc. He gets the best of care and he is loved without question. If you are to pay $2500, he better be getting an awesome dog.:wavey:


----------



## LJack

Trin57 said:


> Is 2500.00 way to much? Looking now.


I really depends on what you are getting for your $2500 and what going prices are in your area. Here in AZ $1800-2000 gets you full clearences including the genetic tests for PRA, ichthyosis, etc. with a depth of full clearances in the pedigree, from American or Canadian sire champion and/or dam from reputable breeders with a long history in the breed.

If you are paying $2500 and you are not getting those things, then yes, I think it is too much.


----------



## lloyddobler

$1400 in 2015


----------



## dezymond

Paid $700 back in 2012


----------



## JimboGG

well in 2015 my golden pup was $1,500. There were three out of twelve left and they were already 11 weeks old, he was $1,200. The breeders also had "English cream" puppies for a whopping $2,000!


----------



## Rikki

I paid $1100.00 for my golden and she is worth every penny!


----------



## DoreenB

Finbarr was $1750. He's 18 weeks


----------



## goldenretrieverluver

I always wonder what drives the cost other than the champion line.


----------



## emhacy

I live in SW Florida and I looked and looked for a pup at or under $1500 and all I got were terrible experiences with breeders who promised clearances they couldn't show, it just didn't have clearances, some who dropped off the face of the earth in between initial phone call and sending contract, etc etc. finally, I decided if I wanted a reputable breeder with all clearances who would also give some good customer service, I was going to have to up my price range. We are paying $2,000. The going rate for this type of breeder in this area seems to be $1800 - $2500.


----------



## Sarge's dad

Everything is more expensive in New York! My boy Sarge was $1800 in 2007 and worth every penny! I would give everything I have to get him back.
I MISS YOU MY BOY
Buddy


----------



## migs

I paid $2,000.


----------



## 2cats1dog

$2500. Pretty sure I overpaid, but parents had all their clearances and Ellie really has such a great temperament. She's worth the $$.


----------



## DogOwner

Trin57 said:


> Is 2500.00 way to much? Looking now.


Depending upon where you are, $2500 is normal. I am in Southern California and that is what a byb without any titles but AKC which means nothing.

(PS...I was considering getting a PWD and they all went for $2500 usually across the country.)

After I rescued a puppy from San Diego, someone listed many southern California breeders. One is very close to my home and her goldens look amazing. 

Try to find that thread through a search. Good luck.

PS, the golden retriever puppy I adopted cost me $700 in San Diego. I thought that was very high but I didn't argue. He was neutered but I would have preferred to do it myself and not at 3 months. Supposedly a byb in San Diego was selling the puppies at 4 weeks so an rescue stepped in and bought them and took care of them...including the neutered. Ugh! Too young!

This is my first rescue so we will see what happens.


----------



## Mom Fischer

Lucy $450 Byb in rural MN they lived on a farm. They had a whole out building dedicated to their dogs. Lucy loves the cold!! Guess that's good since she is a MN dog and it gets cold in the winter. She was well taken care of and socialized nicely. Mom was AKC not dad both parents have hip clearances.


----------



## Jud

Cara was $1300 in 2003 and worth every penny as she was total breed standard and more...she was never sick even one day in her life until she got Cancer at 12. Well...one hot spot during the 12 years. Perhaps the better breeders along the East Coast (New England to Washington) charge more than in other areas?

The puppy we are getting in November is either $2000 or $2200 The lineage is impeccable as to me, the health of a Golden is a subject that is omnipresent .






Cara-Mia
7/2003 - 7/2015


----------



## Pete&Arrow

We adopted Arrow for 0 doll hairs because his last parents had to move to an apartment with no dogs over 30lbs. So we got a perfectly trained old boy


----------



## mmjaxster

Our breeder has litters that she registers & some she does not.
The parents are both registered. She sells her registered ones for 1200.00$ and non for $500.00.

We adopted Jaxster just last Saturday for 500.00 , we decided against registered because he's just gonna be a family boy. We are going to fix him and not show him.


----------



## Rinara

Our 12 week old Drogo cost us 2,900 + tax. :uhoh: We wanted to adopt or get one from a breeder but had no luck. We visited two shelters... one shelter had about 15 dogs, 14 of which were pit bulls, and one was an old rottie. It broke my heart and I wanted to take them all home but our home insurance would be cancelled. I'm sure that's why a lot of those beautiful, loving dogs end up there.

My other half always wanted a Golden, and we were foolish enough to go into a pet shop "just to look.... we won't buy any" and ended up walking out with one because the thought of leaving him behind made us cry literal tears.

However, for that $3k (which still makes me queasy) we got AKC registration, micro-chipped for life (which includes an alert program so if he goes missing, we can go online and mark him as "lost", and an alert will go to every breeder, groomer, vet, member, pet store... in a 25 mile radius... pretty spectacular!), toys, food, treats, supplements, 6 months vet care, 6 months of monthly washing and nail trimming, a crate that will fit him forever, a heartbeat pillow, training bells, free training sessions, wee pads, cleaning spray, various other training tools, a storage bucket for his food... and a very intelligent little boy with great lineage. I think he was bred in IN. (We're in FL). They told us he was 9 weeks old but his birth certificate says he's 12 weeks old now. 

PLUS, as long as we buy a certain bag of food and two supplements from the pet store every 3 months we're guaranteed for life. As in, if our Drogo passes away from old age, accident or illness, we can go back in and they will give us another puppy. So $3k was a LOT of money, but it set us up so well to begin with, with Drogo, and set our family up for life. 

I always said I wouldn't buy from a pet store because where I'm from it's bad news, but a good friend bought one of her dogs, an American Eskimo, from the same store many years ago. He passed away just this year and he was always so good.


----------



## MrDerek

£800 in Scotland...with a £100 deposit on top of that.


----------



## sfgoldenlover

We paid $1800 because it was the first litter for the mom and the breeder didn't know how they would turn out. I would say in my northern ca region 1800-3000 is the norm depending on parents background and show potential.


----------



## tennessee_rose

Wow, yikes! The breeder I bought from was charging $500 ea. for pups from champion bloodlines and $400 for the pups without. Mine came from the champion bloodlines but only because I wanted a boy and the others were already spoken for. I didn't really care about that,he's just our family dog, not for show. Now I just call him my lil champion! Lol.


----------



## tessmk

$750 for Dakota (2004) and $1150 for Quinsy (2015)...


----------



## dreamtuned

In my country Goldens are probably the most popular breed and are fairly 'cheep' to buy, even from a good breeder. The thing that Macedonia is a small country (about 2 millions of population), and the breeding of different breeds is relatively new, also contributes to the small price of the puppies.

I bought Apolon for 100 euros (about 110 US dollars) when he was 2 1/2 months old.
I was told that earlier the puppies from this breeder were sold for 200 euros, then 150 and then 100 euros for male and a little less for female puppy as the puppies grew.


----------



## ORDub

Apparently I live in one of the expensive regions.


----------



## Powerbooter

I paid $800 for Birk a few days ago. He will have a limited registration, and if I want to upgrade to a full registration I can do that any time in the future for an additional $500 (I don't expect I will ever need to do that). This was just about the price I was looking to pay, as it is exactly what I paid for Bart 14 years ago, and he was an absolutely fantastic Golden. There are quite a few breeders in Fairfield County, Connecticut who charge thousands of dollars for their pups, and I'm sure they are very good, but that was way out of my price range, as I'm not from that part of Connecticut (my spoons are stainless steel!).


----------



## HiltonMagic

The next question is what is the cost of the pups if both parents have the recommended GRCA recommended clearances.


----------



## Megora

HiltonMagic said:


> The next question is what is the cost of the pups if both parents have the recommended GRCA recommended clearances.


I would not buy a puppy if the parents did not have clearances. 

All except our first boy way back then who spent his first 12 weeks of life living with his mom and his littermates beneath the front porch... 

All except that boy have come from breeders who did full clearances that were recommended at the time.


----------



## DieselTheGolden

$900 - the best money I've ever spent


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Our Bailey was CKC and in 2004 we paid $800. Shayla is CKC and in 2015 we paid $1200. Lexi is purebred but not registered and in 2015 she was $600.


----------



## Parker16

I'm from Northern California and we paid $1200 for our AKC registered pup.


----------



## rtandkt

We are in Boise, Idaho and paid $1250 for AKC registered Molly.


----------



## Krissi2197

I'm in PA and I paid 850 for my Cooper. c:


----------



## Kalhayd

We're in Florida and we paid $1600 for Dory this year; We paid $1000 for Bayleigh in 2005.


----------



## glenhaven504

*How much did you pay*

We paid $2000 He came chipped, pretty well potty trained and crate trained

Steve


----------



## NeverSunset

Oh wow didn't know they worth so much in the US, but I guess it's for a good reason. I got Luna for like $250 and that is already quite expensive in where I live. Her grandparents are Champions, and her old man are both healthy pooch. I hope she will grow into a beautiful dog, she's beautiful already, but I'm a greedy parent who wants her to be more gorgeous. Haha.


----------



## Emily's mom

$1600.00 for my Emily. One pet store wanted $3200.00 for a golden. Yikes!!!


----------



## TexasGold

I am finding quotes of $2000 - $2500. Is this normal?


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

brinkleysmom1958 said:


> I am finding quotes of $2000 - $2500. Is this normal?


It depends on where you live. I live in New England, and most well-bred goldens with all of their clearances are in the 2000-3000 range (sometimes higher). I think thats pretty normal in the northeastern coast. A concerned friend just emailed me a link to a Pet Store chain that still exists in the Boston suburbs (they DO still exist here?), and you can get a fresh-from-the-puppy-mill "AKC purebred registered Golden" for 2000-2200. No breeder information or clearances I'm sure. 

People sometimes market "English Cream" Goldens, and add a grand for the lighter coat. Sort of a marketing ploy. You want to watch out for this. (As an aside, I have an English-type golden, there's nothing wrong with going in that direction--just have to vet breeders). 

The most important thing is finding a breeder you like, who has all clearances for their dogs, breeds for temperament as well as to the breed standard, ideally for multiple generations. Your quoted price will get you a wonderful puppy in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Ozzy666

We paid $1,500 for Murphy in 2007. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## puddles everywhere

My first two goldens were adults when I got them, breeder let them go for $800. The going price in TX seems to be around the $2000. I paid $1600. then had to spend an additional $1100. to get her well. You get what you pay for?? Wonderful blood lines, bad breeder.


----------



## Lambeau0609

I paid $500.00 BYB and the best dog I've every had. Great investment!


----------



## TanyaB

My boy is costing me $1500. Seems to be the going rate in Colorado


----------



## Jennifer Tate-parrish

We paid 1300 for Monte


----------



## rounak

we paid 1300$ for donut


----------



## Arnispinay

We got our puppy on Sunday for $2,000 in western NY. Parents had all clearances.


----------



## Champ

I answered this poll a few years back for my previous Golden Champ, who was $900 14 years ago. Puppies go for more these days, and so my current puppy was $1,850 out of a GCH x CH breeding.


----------



## hazlenuts

somewhere around $400, ours was adopted at the age of two, we definitely lucked out, we went to the local humane society one day right when they opened and we were the first to see our dog. I do sometimes wonder about what she would have been like as a puppy.


----------



## nuggetandmeeko

Waiting to pick up our puppy in early Feb! We are spending $1300 for a CKC registered and have clearances on both of the parents.


----------



## powermaker

Our Piper just turned 4 months old. She is an English Cream with full AKC Registration(w/ breeding rights) with great lines. She was $3500


----------



## rounak

powermaker said:


> Our Piper just turned 4 months old. She is an English Cream with full AKC Registration(w/ breeding rights) with great lines. She was $3500


wow, that's too costly.


----------



## powermaker

She was actually 1800.00, The agreed upon price for full breeding rights for our kennel was an additional 1700.00. Seems expensive, but finding a breeder with quality lines and excellent health certificates is hard enough, then finding one of these that will release full breeding rights is almost impossible. Most serious breeder around here were 2500-3000 for just a registered pet. I've spent a whole lot more money on a whole lot less important things in my life, so i'm completely satisfied.


----------



## SheetsSM

powermaker said:


> She was actually 1800.00, The agreed upon price for full breeding rights for our kennel was an additional 1700.00. Seems expensive, but finding a breeder with quality lines and excellent health certificates is hard enough, then finding one of these that will release full breeding rights is almost impossible. Most serious breeder around here were 2500-3000 for just a registered pet. I've spent a whole lot more money on a whole lot less important things in my life, so i'm completely satisfied.


I'm curious as to your girl's pedigree--can you share her k9data link or that of her sire & dam?


----------



## aussi3itup

Pippa was $700. She was pick of the litter from her breeder, they were planning on keeping her to breed her but health issues presented in the breeder and they decided they couldn't do it at the time.

I'm in MO and this was maybe 40 miles from STL. Average around here is around 600-1000, so it was fair price for me.

She is full AKC and breeding rights (though I did get her spayed).


----------



## fishergal

We Paid $1200 for our girl Molly just outside of Kamloops BC in Sept. 2012. Excellent breeder and is truly what a golden should be. Yes, I'm bragging - she's the best dog I've ever had.


----------



## powermaker

Dam: Pedigree: Moonlit Acres Forever Young
SHE IS ICHTHOSIS CLEAR

Sire: Pedigree: Moonlit Acres Samwise Gamgee
His hips scored at 13 and his elbows scored at 0


----------



## Prism Goldens

powermaker said:


> Dam: Pedigree: Moonlit Acres Forever Young
> SHE IS ICHTHOSIS CLEAR
> 
> Sire: Pedigree: Moonlit Acres Samwise Gamgee
> His hips scored at 13 and his elbows scored at 0


What scheme uses 13 as a hip score? I see on OFA he is unilateral borderline on his prelims. I'm curious as to how the 13 would relate to uni BL. Since I assume you hope to breed from her, I hope for you that she passes OFAs, as you are in the US.


----------



## mjbaker84

Mack our first rescue cost $100 to adopt 

he was 4 and is 10 now.

Jake our second rescue cost $150 to adopt 

he was 9 and is 12 now.

If you can rescue or adopt its the way to go!


----------



## KarenM

I'm in Peterborough and am looking for a reputable breeder. Do you mind me asking what breeder you are getting your pup from?
Thanks!


----------



## ibahney94

Benson was $750 from a breeder in western Kansas. That seems to be the norm around here, perhaps a little bit on the low end.


----------



## LdyTlfrd

We got Luna for $700 which is on the low end


----------



## captainbeer

$2k here in Virginia Beach, VA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kosensky

Alanis was $0 - of course, she came from a family that couldn't keep her (son had allergies!)
Josh was $700 as a 1.5 year old dog
Jeter I think was $1,200 as a puppy.

I live down the Jersey Shore!


----------



## mrnugent

Audi (2005) $650; Cooper (2016) $1,500


----------



## Adijay

WE paid $1200 . Previous owner gave AKC document , we registered him n then we got papers / his history from AKC . 
My Q is if someone ask who is breeder so where should I find answer ?


----------



## ArchersMom

Adijay said:


> WE paid $1200 . Previous owner gave AKC document , we registered him n then we got papers / his history from AKC .
> My Q is if someone ask who is breeder so where should I find answer ?


Do you know the parents registered names or have the breeders name? Should be on the AKC pedigree if you have one.


----------



## Adijay

Yes I have names on AKC papers


----------



## ArchersMom

Adijay said:


> Yes I have names on AKC papers


You can Private message them to me when you have 15 posts or post the registered names on a new thread and I'll do some detective work for you.


----------



## Tiberi_goldens

Annabella came from a place where they bred hunting dogs, she was I believe like $700 and my other golden Hunter was a lucky find he is a English golden and we got him for $800
Grace-Lynn is there puppy so she was our pick of the litter


----------



## Lincgold

We live in Mass. In 2004, we paid $2,000 for an 8 wk pup from a very reputable breeder. In 2008, same breeder we paid $2,000 again for a 4 mos pup that was crate and leash trained and house broken. This month, we purchased an 8 wk old golden for $2,000 from a different breeder than last because she wasn’t going to have pups for quite a while. I have looked extensively for breeders in New England and was quoted $2,000 - $3,000.


----------



## DonnaK

We paid $1,800 from a reputable breeder in Southern California with limited AKC papers just last month. Wish we got two!


----------



## Gleepers

Penny came home with limited AKC registration from a kinda meh breeder (live and learn) in 2016. $1500
In comparison, later that year we brought home Ted the mutt. He came from a local rescue and was $450


----------



## jennretz

The more I think about this question, I believe people need to understand the full cost of owning a dog. And if they can't afford it, they really shouldn't. It's not just the cost of the dog. It's the food, vet visits, pet care (day care or dog walkers)....

Last year alone, I paid $20K for my two dogs medical. On top of that, I pay for food, dog walkers, training classes, prescriptions and insurance. I'm not saying that's the norm for the year, but people really need to think through more before they take on the responsibility of a dog.

I watched young (irresponsible) family member's dog die who they rescued from a shelter because they couldn't afford vet care. I helped out as much as I could, but it wasn't enough and they let the dog suffer. I even offered to pay the euthanasia cost. If they had taken care of the dog to start, she wouldn't have died. She had leptospirosis. They let it get to organ failure before they reached out to me for help.


----------



## goodog

Very valid point. The cost of the puppy is the least of your problems. Factor in everything-major bucks. Never get a dog when you cannot afford to care for them. Most important thing to know, It would keep me up nights if I didnt have the money to pay for an ememrgency vet -surgery-etc. Both of our guys are insured today. Look at insurers closely before signing up your dogs but its a worthy investment. It can spare you from financial KATASTROPHY! Im kidding but know this is a substantial investment.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

This thread should be updated for the poll as most breeders are charging 2k+ for quality dogs with all 4 core clearances. Even more if they do the PRA's and Ichthyosis testing. The current pricing on the poll options are seriously under what people should expect. I would think today it would be very very difficult to find a breeder doing the 4 core clearances and selling pups for less then $1800.


That said the puppy price is just the beginning. You should budget about half your puppy price in first year vet expenses. Between the normal 3 rounds of booster shots and rabies plus potential things like UTI's. Not to mention if you get puppy insurance. That can easily be $35-$50 a month depending on what you get and where you live. Then as others have said, toys, shews, beds, collars, create, travel kennel, chews, treats. lol it just goes on and on.


I just start buying my stuff a little each week once I contact the breeder. This way by the time you bring the puppy home you it's not like feeling you had to buy 2 pups with all the stuff you need for it.


----------



## Killshot

We paid $1500 for our beautiful girl!


----------



## Brodys Rockies

I guess we were fortunate in that we only paid $250 for River. He lived nearly 11 wonderful years until he developed cancer, causing us to have to put him down this past 12/15/18. We didn't have registration papers because that wasn't important to us. There was no question that River was a full-blooded Golden. In researching the cost for a new puppy, we have found the price ranges from $1,100 to $3000+ in Colorado. Ugh!

We're in the process of adopting a puppy born to a rescue mother the center didn't realize was pregnant until the vet examined her before spading, only to learn she was pregnant. Our cost for the rescue pup will be $500 plus a $100 neutering deposit that will be refunded once we provide vet proof of the procedure when the pup is old enough to be neutered.


----------



## Emmybaby

I adopted my lovely ray of sunshine


----------



## Mde13004

I paid $1800 for Leo and that was cheap in my area. Looking to get another one closer to home and it looks like its going to be $2500


----------



## IrisBramble

I paid 2500 for my girl in 2015


----------



## hahuston

I paid $1,000.00, but after all the education I have received from members here, I would not buy another golden from that breeder. She had approx. 45 puppies for sale over a 3 month period of time and does not do all clearances, nor does she wait until her females are 2 to begin breeding them. I'm sure there is more but that's what I remember at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mzilke

our guy cost 1800


----------



## jeffscott947

A gift from a friend across country


----------



## StayGoldPiper

$600 - she is a purebred but no papers. For me, not important as she is a family dog that won't be a hunter and who I will not breed.


----------



## Kula's mommy

My Kula was $225 but that was back in 1998. My other 3 I have now were $1300,$1700,and $1200 2 are with papers. But in Hawaii I've seen as high as $2500 with no papers.


----------



## MissingTina

11 years ago, we paid $1000 with papers, but clearances are unknown. Tina was a great, beautiful dog, totally healthy, from a conformation breeder. Our neighbors loved her so much, they went to same breeder a year later - $1500. Now, when I inquired with her again, it's $2000. Midwest.

But I'm seeing a range in WI from $1800-2500.


----------



## Kork70

$1800 for Willy, but he was micro-chipped, AKC registered, clearances on both sides quite a few generations back, and his Dad is a Champ. (If I include 2 round-trip tix NC-Seattle, 3 hotel nights, 1 day rental car, food, pup's $125 to fly home, his flight accessories, etc. - which I did not add all up purposely, I probably paid enough for a somewhat decent used vehicle, lol)


----------



## amytemp

I paid $600 for Copper in March. I got him from a Golden Retriever rescue organization when he was 8 months old. I paid more than their usual fee because he was purebred (although unregistered.) He was worth every penny, and I was happy that the funds will help with medical care and adoption expenses for other rescues.


----------



## Peri29

Well, I got my Perry for free. She was found on the street at the age of 6 months old.She came with a baggage of lots of free hugs & love. Very silent, a natural therapy dog, she can calm down any person even dogs. If I lock myself out, I don't even bother.No There is Perry at home who can open every single door. If she decides that I need a wardrobe cleaning she does the work for me. Every month, we throw away many trainers , jogging pants, socks,t-shirts.... in which she loves to drill a big hole by chewing. If she finds the buttons of my new shirts not fashionable enough, no problem. She justs rips them off. If the weather is very hot , no need to turn on the AC. There is the limited edition ventilator called Perry's tail doing the work.If a degustator is needed before serving the cooked food to the guests, there is no problem. Perry does the work according to Micheline standards. What can I say; besides being free, I am in debt to the Universe


----------



## Jeff s.

1700.00 here on long island....after much searching she was about the cheapest......


----------



## carlielane

Teddy was $2500, i live in SoCal but got him from a breeder in Arizona. Champion Sire and Dams Parents & Grandparents are also champions


----------



## AdognameMaverick

Around my general area, I have seen BYB selling puppies for 1500+ without having any clearances from the parents. My friend (bless his soul) decided not to take my advice to avoid BYB and to at least check for clearances but he didn't listen and paid $1500 for his. My Indy is 2500, but he is coming from parents that have excellent clearances, very socialized, and come from reputable breeders that care about preservation on the breed. I think most people get price shocked when they see how much a pup from a reputable breeder is.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar was $500 for the adoption fee and the additional fee of $400 to partially defray the cost of bringing him from Turkey. His actual value, beyond calculation!


----------



## Ripley16




----------



## Miranda Gallegos

$2,500 with a $500 military discount. GRCA Code of Ethics Breeder and Breeder of Merit. Long lines of health and winners. AKC, microchipped, standard healthcare, no spay/neuter contract just no breeding. Limited registration


----------



## Ruth & Louis

$1900 with clearances, AKC registration and I'm to spay after 1 year of age no sooner.


----------



## Tagrenine

We paid 3000


----------



## Alaska7133

$2,200 for my latest pup. The most I've ever spent on a pup. I have a friend that is getting $3,000 for some of her pups, depending on the breeding.


----------



## pawsnpaca

$2500 in Nov of 2019, from a Massachusetts breeder. I actually bought an adult (3 year old) from the breeder, but it was the same price she had quoted me for a puppy. Great, well-established and respected breeder with all appropriate clearances. I own my boy on a co-ownership agreement and the breeder had already done all his clearances - he was kept as a potential stud but never made standard height. Both parents are champions (with many champions behind them). The breeder had JUST raised her prices from $2000 to $2500.

Prices in our area (New England) seem to be mostly in the $2000-$2500 range. There are several breeders who are asking $3000+, but most can't give me a reason for the higher price other than that is the price the market will bear in our area...


----------



## aesthetic

$2500 for my current boy in 2015

$2800 for my next puppy in 2020 (hopefully!). I think that ends up being a similar amount when adjusted for inflation, different breeders though.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Ripley16 said:


> I am adding a new addition to my golden family this spring, and I am paying $2000 CAD. Prices have defiantly increased in the past 8 years since I brought Ripley home!


I am shopping for a pup now and $ 2 000 seems to be the going price in Eastern Ontario


----------



## mzilke

Ontariodogsitter said:


> I am shopping for a pup now and $ 2 000 seems to be the going price in Eastern Ontario


We paid 1800 for r golden. He had all his clearances came from a wonderful breeder


----------



## livduse

We paid $3,000


----------



## Ripley16

I paid 1200$ in 2011 and $2000 in 2020


----------



## Mashed_potato

$2800 for our girl. North East US, pre COVID puppy rush.


----------



## livduse

$3000 for our boy from leongolden kennels


----------



## Dunmar

Mine was $1000. Byb. It is pretty much in line with the other prices I see in our area. That of course is just doing Google search and puppyfind etc. 
She


----------



## jeffscott947

Free! 
A gift from friends, that have both parents, that had a litter, prior to spaying her mom..


----------



## SmokePorterhouse

$2200US In Northern California, she’s an English Cream.


----------



## TrueEarl

Jack was 1300 in 2003


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents

This thread feels like a time capsule - it perfectly preserved what the pre-Covid world looked like for prospective puppy buyers lol.


----------

